# First WSM Fatty



## WSMnewb (Jun 2, 2020)

New to this forum and smoking on a smoker. I’ve had my fun with smoking on a gas grill for what it’s worth. I’ve been wanting a smoker for 2 years now and my wife bought me a 18 WSM and I’m jacked. I spent a day “seasoning” it and today is my first food smoke on it. I must say, I’m pretty impressed with this smoker. I’ve been able to hold a constant temp of 250-260 with 20mph winds this afternoon. Took me about 30 minutes to get it where I wanted it but it was fun learning the process. Anyway I decided to go for a “fatty” right off the bat and solid turn out.

1lb pork sausage
1lb ground venison
Scrambled eggs 
Sautéd onions and jalapeños with some garlic
Tri blend cheese
Maple syrup
Bacon weave(first attempt at that as well)

2.5 hrs at 250-260
Pecan and apple wood
Mix of royal oak classic and jealous devil lump

here’s the results!!!


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Good choice. Looks mighty tasty! Weave looks good too...


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 2, 2020)

Great job on the fatty !!


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 2, 2020)

Nice fattie! Exciting first cook on your new toy!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2020)

Dang nice job! Especially for your first smoke. Keep em coming

Ryan


----------



## bertman (Jun 2, 2020)

First attempt and it looks like you're ready to turn pro.

I hate it when you guys post pictures of the fatties. It always reminds me it's been too long since I made one.


----------



## WSMnewb (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Turned out awesome, I will say I should of had more egg and cheese but all in all, was awesome.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 2, 2020)

Great work on the fattie, I bet that tasted so good. The weave looks perfect. I have never added scrambled eggs in one, I might have to give it a try.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice!!
It doesn’t get much better than that!!
Al


----------



## Electric88 (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 3, 2020)

WSMnewb
 that is gorgeous. So can you fedex a bacon weave to me?


----------

